

Louis CK on why his kids don't have smartphones - guelo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbYScltf1c

======
joelle
Haha that's so true. Phones have definitely become this replacement for any
tiny moment of feeling alone. Why else do people take them in the bathroom and
go on facebook while they sit on the toilet?! We're all becoming more and more
averse to any sense of feeling or being alone - even if for only a few
minutes. Amazing to think about all the little ways we do it when you stop and
actually think about it for a minute. Love Louis CK!

